
D3js Tree of Wittgenstein's Tractatus - motohagiography
https://pbellon.github.io/tractatus-tree/#/
======
motohagiography
Reading all these other examples, feels like Tractatus would be a useful
example tool for teaching graphs and RDF. This person's example on github was
my favorite of the ones I found, as I was going to implement it like this
myself, then had the sense to look it up and see if anyone else had.

Some time ago I posted about using these trees for expressing complex
ontologies in a way that you can absorb them quickly, Tractatus is a great
example of something impenetrable but consistent that could be used as a test
for the quality and usability of a teaching ontology scheme.

His hierarchical format preceded modern software, but I wonder what his
opinion might have been on tabs v. spaces. :)

Given it's a treegraph of axioms and rules, I'd wonder if there is an
isomorphic or homomorphic graph that could form a syntax tree for a domain
specific language or the basis of a reasoner or even a classifier. It's as if
the Ted Chiang story writes itself.

------
stolenmerch
Another D3 visualization of the Tractatus and also includes the earlier
Prototractatus as well.

[http://tractatus.lib.uiowa.edu/map/](http://tractatus.lib.uiowa.edu/map/)

~~~
alanbernstein
Thanks, this is closer to what I was expecting. Maybe I can finally understand
Wittgenstein by using this tree diagram as scaffolding...

------
masswerk
Similar in old-school DHTML, German only:

[https://www.masswerk.at/WebTLP/pages/map1.html](https://www.masswerk.at/WebTLP/pages/map1.html)

Normal text view:
[https://www.masswerk.at/WebTLP/](https://www.masswerk.at/WebTLP/)

------
0kl
Another format that I find instructive:

[http://tractatus-
online.appspot.com/Tractatus/jonathan/index...](http://tractatus-
online.appspot.com/Tractatus/jonathan/index.html)

------
Rerarom
Also check

[http://tractatus.gitlab.io/](http://tractatus.gitlab.io/)

[https://gitlab.com/tractatus/tractatus.gitlab.io](https://gitlab.com/tractatus/tractatus.gitlab.io)

[https://www.clarin-d.de/images/lt4dh/pdf/LT4DH10.pdf](https://www.clarin-d.de/images/lt4dh/pdf/LT4DH10.pdf)

------
raminf
Great idea, but it would work much better as an educational tool if the text
was also presented, with text highlighted to show the conceptual connections.

------
jonjacky
Michele Pasin's PhiloSurfical web app did a visualization of the Tractatus in
the early 2000s, using Common Lisp and Javascript. The app is revived here
[1]. There is also code [2] and a writeup [3].

1\.
[http://philosurfical.open.ac.uk/tractatus/tabs.html](http://philosurfical.open.ac.uk/tractatus/tabs.html)

2\.
[https://github.com/lambdamusic/PhiloSurfical](https://github.com/lambdamusic/PhiloSurfical)

3\. [http://wittgensteinrepository.org/agora-
ontos/article/view/2...](http://wittgensteinrepository.org/agora-
ontos/article/view/2076)

I recall the original version could show the text in the original German or a
choice of English translations, but I can't find that in this revived version.

------
robin_reala
If you’re just looking for the original text, then acabal did a high quality
epub (with MathMLed equations) at [https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/ludwig-
wittgenstein/tracta...](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/ludwig-
wittgenstein/tractatus-logico-philosophicus/c-k-ogden)

------
7373737373
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_Roget%27s_Thesaurus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outline_of_Roget%27s_Thesaurus)
might be of interest

------
jonjacky
"Analyzing the structure of the Tractatus, we found a style of outline with
useful properties that is not supported by modern outliners." [1]

1\.
[https://leahneukirchen.org/trivium/2008-12-06](https://leahneukirchen.org/trivium/2008-12-06)

------
ewat456
Useful for family trees!

~~~
LeonB
* Unless consanguineal

------
vajrabum
That's cool. It'd be easier to use if in addition to the mouse enter and the
arrow keys were handled. That tree gets kind of deep.

